# Razer Tiamat still nowhere to be seen



## LiveOrDie (Feb 23, 2012)

Feb is nearly over and the Razer Tiamat is no were to be seen, why is razer keep setting dates they cant meet.


----------



## Ra97oR (Feb 23, 2012)

Might as well be a cheap marketing move. There isn't anything like that out in the market yet, and further delaying it will generate additional media coverage. If anything, that multi-driver headphone is just silly and gimmicky.


----------



## BumbleBee (Feb 23, 2012)

Ra97oR said:


> *Might as well be a cheap marketing move. There isn't anything like that out in the market yet, and further delaying it will generate additional media coverage.* If anything, that multi-driver headphone is just silly and gimmicky.



you give Razer too much credit.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Feb 23, 2012)

Ra97oR said:


> Might as well be a cheap marketing move. There isn't anything like that out in the market yet, and further delaying it will generate additional media coverage. If anything, that multi-driver headphone is just silly and gimmicky.



Even so i will still buy them along with the rog sound card.


----------



## Ra97oR (Feb 23, 2012)

While they may slack off on the R&D compared to the old days compare to the old days of DA and Copperhead and making crappy mouse with problems, I think their marketing department is far from retarded. I don't doubt they now spend the most money in the marketing instead of making good products.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Feb 29, 2012)

Were is it


----------



## Fourstaff (Feb 29, 2012)

Live OR Die said:


> Were is it



Why bother waiting? Just get one of those 2 driver headphones with Virtual Surround sound, it works almost as good but with far better output. Unless of course buying Razer products makes your dick bigger


----------



## Red_Machine (Feb 29, 2012)

You're talking to a guy who has a SandyBridge-E and an Asus RoG Rampage IV Extreme.  His e-peen is his life.


----------

